# ? Installing key-less entry in 2005 Buick Century



## bhruns (Apr 3, 2011)

*? Installing key-less entry in 2005 Buick Century* 
? Installing key-less entry in 2005 Buick Century:
I'm trying to find out the type of door lock circuit is in my vehicle.
My ready remote DIY manual states there are 8 common types of circuits and the method you use for each type. My problem is that I don't understand the type I have. Here is what info I do have.
 12volts red (60A), red (30A) + ignition harness  Starter yellow + ignition harness  Ignition pink + ignition harness  Power Lock red/black - BCM, purple plug, pin B6 Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is to the left of the steering column.  Power Unlock orange/black - BCM, purple plug, pin A6 Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is to the left of the steering column.  Lock Motor gray 5wi BCM, clear plug, pin G Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is to the left of the steering column.  Unlock Motor tan 5wi BCM, clear plug, pin E Notes: The BCM (Body Control Module) is to the left of the steering column.
I have narrowed it down to 3 from the original 8, they are the following. Thank you to who ever can help me

The types they list are:
Type A: Three-Wire (+)
Type B: Three-wire (-)
Type C: Direct-wired reversing-polarity switches


----------



## Tarheel75 (May 23, 2011)

Type B, - trigger lock/unlock.


----------

